

Ask HN: hn for biz students? - jmtame

I'm not a biz student, but when I built hnDir for my school, some of the biz students feel sort of left out. Is there a community online that exists for business students, much like hn exists for hackers?
======
mixmax
<http://www.newmogul.com/>

~~~
eru
HN-clone?

~~~
trickjarrett
Yes but with a business focus. I think nickb created it.

~~~
mixmax
he did

------
vaksel
HN isn't solely for hackers, there are plenty of people here who can't write a
line of code.

------
sil3ntmac
Is HN open source? I never thought about that...

------
aneesh
<http://studentbusinesses.com>

------
raffi
Forbes.com, Facebook.com, and Hamsterdance.com

